# electric fence roll up



## ccellmer

Does anyone know where to get or how to build an inexpensive way to roll up electric fence?


----------



## mlappin

I took a piece of 2 1/2" thick wall pipe and welded a angle iron to it at right angles to the pipe, then drilled holes in the angle iron that matched the holes in the frame of either my Super 88 or 1600. I then took a wooden spool, bolted a pulley to one end of it and slid the whole thing on pulley end first. I took a hydraulic motor and mounted that to the angle iron as well. An old v-belt is used to connect the hydraulic motor to the spool, the pulley on the motor can be changed untill the right speed is found. I also use this in the fall to unwind wire around two fields we winter pasture the beef cows in. I rehook the spring on the motor to allow the belt to slip so it acts like a brake to keep the spool from free wheeling.


----------



## hayray

Are you using that set up to roll of high tensile? Is that hydraulic motor hooked up to your remotes?


----------



## mlappin

Yah, motor runs of the remotes, it will roll up anything tbh. Can drag in over a quarter mile of wire without even moving the tractor. I'll see if I can snap a picture of it soon.

I also build an unroller for high tensile wire out of a busted spindle for our backhoe. Place the unroller on the back of the tractor on the hitch so a person can roll up the rusty wire while stringing new. For rolling up rusty wire I have another spool that we lay wire in the bottom of it and up the sides then staple it in place. When the spool is full we take the ends of the wire that was stapled in place, twist em together, then take the bolts out that hold the spool together and let it collapse so we can get the old wire off. Reassemble the spool and good to go again.


----------



## Blue Duck

I use a 3-point post hole digger with a spool instead of an auger on the gearbox. We drive a stake in the ground and lower the spool over it to keep it from moving around. It takes two guys. The guy on the ground uses an electic fence post to guide the wire standing as far from the spool as possible and a guy on the tractor to shut the PTO off just in case. If the guy on the tractor is paying attention he can easily shut the PTO off before the guy on the ground would be in danger if he got caught in the wire. We have been doing it this way for years and have never had an emergency shut down but it could be very dangerous if somebody isn't paying attention!!!


----------



## panhandle9400

a product called "easy roll " wire roller made in Spearman TX. we have had them for many years and they still work just like they were new. we roll up 1/2 mile of barbwire at a time on wheat pasture. unsure of todays cost but a very good reliable roller.get almost a mile of smooth wire on the spools.


----------



## haystax

Blue Duck said:


> I use a 3-point post hole digger with a spool instead of an auger on the gearbox. We drive a stake in the ground and lower the spool over it to keep it from moving around. It takes two guys. The guy on the ground uses an electic fence post to guide the wire standing as far from the spool as possible and a guy on the tractor to shut the PTO off just in case. If the guy on the tractor is paying attention he can easily shut the PTO off before the guy on the ground would be in danger if he got caught in the wire. We have been doing it this way for years and have never had an emergency shut down but it could be very dangerous if somebody isn't paying attention!!!


I use this method with a slight variation. I built the spools with disc blades, on blade on top and two on bottom with about 4" between the bottom blades. I run a chain from the drawbar around the pipe between the blades and it will spin without letting the spool be pulled out away from the tractor.

Two people is definitely better than one although I've rolled miles up by myself. We probably have at least 2-3 miles on each spool. The splices start to add up and can grab your gloves if you aren't very careful. I tie some piece of scrap iron to the free end of the wire to give resistance at the end of the line.

And I thought I had the patent on this great idea!

To unroll, we have a stand that we mount to the flatbed and slide a bar through the spool pipe and drive off. The spools are also large enough to grab with a hydra-bed and unroll. Perfect setup would be a orbit motor on one side of the hydrabed to wind wire with. I don't go far enough that the old 930 can't travel so we haven't got that high tech yet.


----------

